

Vote for YC: Heyzap, Anyvite, Heroku, Wufoo, Highlightcam, Clickfacts - dwynings
http://www.tie50.net/polling/

======
justinchen
Does that form hurt anyone else's eyes?

------
aberman
And Highlightcam

~~~
dwynings
Sorry about that! Edited.

